# Locked Door Won't Unlock Or Open



## 69GTONewbie (Dec 2, 2013)

So, I have a 1969 GTO and was having no issues operating the doors until I accidentally depressed the lock button on the driver's side door with my elbow while sitting in the car. While this should have not been a big deal, I am now unable to unlock the door, neither from the inside nor the outside, which also means that I can no longer open the driver's side door. 

I've tried to pull up on the lock button pretty hard but it won't unlock. I'm afraid of pulling any harder for fear of breaking something. Using the key has also not worked. And with the door closed, I can't get the inside door panel off to get to the inner workings of the door (I think).

Does anyone have any suggestions? I'm a novice at car restorations so I'm hoping someone with more experience will have a trick or two I can try.

Thanks!


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Same thing happened on my 67. The problem was the return spring that returns the strike plate on the inside of the door latch mechanism that is pressed by the outside button broke. I saw that strike plate not returning all the way flush with the inside of the door handle. 

Roll down the window and take a long screwdriver and push that strike plate back in position toward the outside of the door. This strike plate will be directly behind the outside button. When you do this, it should allow you to pull up the lock.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What Colorado said. Ecklers has the springs listed under Chevelle parts. Not available anywhere else, though you could rig one up. Need to remove the door panel to get at the lock mechanism. Same thing happened on my '67, both sides.


----------



## TinIndian68 (Mar 22, 2015)

Yep - happened to me before as well. The sucky part is removing the door panel while you can't open it the door. Once the panel is removed, it just takes a minute until you hit the sweet spot, and it will pop-up.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You can usually get the thing to pop up by inserting the door key and rapidly moving it from lock to unlock. Always worked for me. Just jiggle that key, and it should move around enough t pop up.


----------



## 69GTONewbie (Dec 2, 2013)

Guys,

Thanks for all of the advice. I got the door unlocked and open this afternoon.

In my case, I had to work the key and the door button at the same time. I slowly turned the key towards the unlock position while pressing the door button. At a certain point, I got the key in the right position where a push of the door button popped open the lock. From there, the door opened like a charm.

Thanks for much for taking the time to offer up your great advice! Small victories!


----------



## TinIndian68 (Mar 22, 2015)

Glad to hear you got it open...the small victories keep us coming back for more. 

The first time I locked my door and it would not open, I went through hell getting the door panel off and getting everything fixed, and put back together. My wife and I went out to dinner on a beautiful night with the top down, and I told her specifically "DO NOT LOCK THE DOOR". In my mind, there was no reason to lock the door since the TOP WAS DOWN! As soon as we got out of the car to go eat, I heard her gasp. Of course, she locked the door. For some reason, it was a lot harder to fix the second time lol. :banghead:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Tin Indian, I_ never_ lock the doors on my convertible with the top up _or_ down. Ever. Anyplace. I use The Club (extra long truck version) and an ignition disable. I've seen too many $2,000 tops slashed so a pair of $50 sunglasses and a road map could be stolen. I'd just as soon let them have my old maps rather than pay for a new top!


----------



## TinIndian68 (Mar 22, 2015)

True that - I guess why they say "Never lock a convertible"!


----------

